# garden/aviary



## pigeonie (May 12, 2008)

Hi! I just found this forum, and I'm hoping you guys can give me some advice. I have two white doves that live with me and my boyfriend. This spring I decided to build a vegetable garden. I created the whole garden and put the compost in it. Basically everything was ready for vegetables...UNTIL I saw Mr. Groundhog! Needless to say, I need to build a fence. 

I was talking about it with my boyfriend and we were thinking how awesome it would be to make the "anti-groundhog fence" into an aviary for our doves. We'd deter the groundhog and allow our babies some free fly time outside. SO, here are my questions:

Is this a good idea? Would it be okay for the doves to be around the plants? Like tomatoes for example. Is it probable that they'd eat something toxic? And how difficult would it be to catch my birds when it's time to bring them in (I'd be doing it daily)? They are rather tame, but they might put up a fight anyway.

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pigeonie and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

I'm sure your doves (are they actually doves or pigeons ??) would love to have an aviary/flight pen. You would need to construct it of predator proof wire. If you will check in our Loft Design forum, you will find lots of helpful information there.

Also check in our Resources forum for a list of toxic plants.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have after having a look at the material that is already available here.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It sounds like a wonderful idea! They will eat things off the ground and nibble the plants, so you do need to check on toxicities of the plants you plan to put in. CAtching them once they've settled in to roost for the evening is easy. Hope it works out as it's a great way to predator proof your garden, give your birds some free time, and fertilize your plants all at the same time


----------

